# Russian/Hermann's/Greek Tortoise wanted



## harjas97 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, i am new to this forum.

I am looking for a russian/hermann's/greek tortoise. i live in Canada, and they are really hard to find here . Even if i find one, they are in the $350-$600 range. i checked in the states and all the breeders/websites/stores do not ship to Canada. Even if they do, the minimum price to ship to Canada is $700. So if anyone could find a tortoise for me, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi harjas97:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

Good luck with your search.


----------



## pam (Apr 7, 2012)

Good luck in your search


----------



## Bow (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd suggest starting to save up. I found Walter on Kijiji, people parting with tortoises in Canada know what they're worth. Walter was 420 dollars and a 20 hour drive, and he was a good deal... The cheapest I've seen in stores is 450, for red foots, which is still a better deal then driving to Vernon.
There are four russians for 250 each on Kijiji, that's probably the best deal you'll find.


----------



## Tortoise (May 1, 2012)

Hi
I have a contact for Greek and Hermanns babies if you PM me.
Very reliable breeder too.


----------

